# רשת לחלון למניעת נפילת חתולים



## kitkat10 (26/9/08)

רשת לחלון למניעת נפילת חתולים 
אנחנו מגדלים חתולי בית שלא רגילים לצאת החוצה. עברנו לדירה שכורה בקומה גבוהה ואנחנו מחפשים פתרון למנוע נפילת החתולים מהחלונות:חלון של חדר שינה בגודל מטר וחצי על מטר בערך, וחלון ענקי של מרפסת הסלון עם 3 כנפיים זכוכית, שני החלונות בלי תריס מאחוריהם, זכוכית בלבד.   מי שיכול להציע לנו פתרונות רצוי רשתות שאפשר לפתוח אותם בשעת הצורך. אנחנו גרים ברמת גן,האם יש למישהו טלפון של איש מקצוע אמין מהאזור שעשה לכם עבודה טובה אז תכתבו לנו מסר.  מי שהצליח לעשות לבד בבקשה תספרו איך עושים ואם אפשר תמונה ומה הגודל מקסימלי של חורים ברשת שהחתולים לא יעברו החוצה.


----------



## Noaal (26/9/08)

מספר שרשורים מטה, יש שרשור של ענבלוש 
שעשתה רשתות אצל נגר: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=16&msgid=121945974 כמוכן, בקישורי הפורום - תחת קטגוריית עשה זאת בעצמך, יש קישור לשרשור עבר תחת הכותרת "רשתות או לא להיות". שיהיה בהצלחה!


----------



## moggycat (26/9/08)

חברת "עופי יונה" עושים רשתות מעולות  http://www.ufiyona.co.il/39834/הרחקת_חתולים


----------



## enbalush (26/9/08)

לסלון אפשר לשים רשת של יונים 
או פשוט לסגור את התריסים ולפתוח רק את העליונים חצי פתוח.


----------

